
Lost considerable amount in Freelancer.com - jomagmaj
I have been working in Freelancer.com for the last couple of years. earlier there were some cases where suddenly the Freelancer.com authority reversed my earning and when I sent a ticket to them requesting explanation they simply responded by saying the client utilized unauthorized source of fund, to avoid such client they have reversed the client&#x27;s money.<p>in this way the earning and Freelancer service deducted from my fund vanished. since those amounts were less than $50 so I took no headache, but on 7 July 2018 I got the big smash. I raised the issue to the Freelancer.com authority by sending several tickets but no response received from their end. and I am sure my hard earning is totally lost.<p>do anybody can suggest me whether there is any way to recover the money? can I take any attempt with the help of any legal procedure? any suggestion will be of great help and highly appreciated.<p>jomagmaj
======
mabynogy
Write a post about your story with some screenshots, dates and all the details
you remenber (what they replied by mail...). Publish it here (and elsewhere).
You can do it anonymously (probably better).

Find a lawyer around you if possible.

Don't deal with them in the future.

------
lsmod
Oh, man. Sorry to hear that. Same thing happened to me a while back.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15625028](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15625028)

Fortunately, I had direct contact with the client and he paid me through an
online payment platform. My client had used a bank account from a different
country than the country listed on his freelancer account. They banned his
account without even notifying him. I couldn't even reach him through their
platform.

Read through the comments on the parent thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15624677](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15624677)
Specially this
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15626790](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15626790)

And stay away from freelancer.com. You can always find new clients there, but
contact them directly after that becasue, obviously they don't have any kind
of protection for us so, why should we pay some additional fees if we are
going to get screwed anyway ?

Good Luck!

------
Rjevski
Hire a lawyer and go after the client directly, if you can actually find them.
If they used a stolen card to pay there’s a high chance their entire profile
is fake and they’re hiding behind a proxy.

------
gt2
What was the amount on this one?

Depending upon that, it may be worth hiring a lawyer.

Either way, never forget you are beholden to the middle man when you play in
marketplaces/walled gardens.

~~~
Spoom
Also remember that if you hire a lawyer and involve the marketplace, you will
surely be permanently banned.

------
raztogt21
I remember about a guy that when something similar to you from upwork.com. The
article was posted on Medium and it received quite an attention, try to seek
it out.

Good luck.

